# Morata allo United. E' fatta.



## ralf (9 Giugno 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato da Onda Cero, Real Madrid e United hanno raggiunto un accordo definitivo per il trasferimento di Alvaro Morata. Al Real Madrid andranno 73 milioni di euro. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto di 5 anni, e volerà a Manchester lunedi per le visite mediche.


Morata ha già rimosso il Rel Madrid dalle bio su Instagram.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Onda Cero, Real Madrid e United hanno raggiunto un accordo definitivo per il trasferimento di Alvaro Morata. Al Real Madrid andranno 73 milioni di euro. Il giocatore volerà a Manchester lunedi per le visite mediche.



73 mln per un panchinaro.. siamo davvero alle follie comunque. Sto calcio mi sta dando disgusto


----------



## ralf (9 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 73 mln per un panchinaro.. siamo davvero alle follie comunque. Sto calcio mi sta dando disgusto



Al Real non giocava titolare solo perchè aveva davanti quel mostro sacro di Benzema.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Giugno 2017)

Era il mio preferito per il Milan. Per 73mln non mi strappo i capelli.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Al Real non giocava titolare solo perchè aveva davanti quel mostro sacro di Benzema.



Non me ne frega nulla. E' un panchinaro e basta. 73 mln per un panchinaro sono senza logica. Calcio davvero alla frutta.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Onda Cero, Real Madrid e United hanno raggiunto un accordo definitivo per il trasferimento di Alvaro Morata. Al Real Madrid andranno 73 milioni di euro. Il giocatore volerà a Manchester lunedi per le visite mediche.



Adesso però c'è la strada spianata per Belotti. Solo il Chelsea potrebbe interessarsi, se non va a segno Lukaku.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Giugno 2017)

Quello che 'madrid è casa mia e la juve è nel mio cuore. -cit-
Quello che ha vinto e lustrato trofei grazie a cr7. -semicit-


----------



## wfiesso (9 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quello che 'madrid è casa mia e la juve è nel mio cuore. -cit-
> Quello che ha vinto e lustrato trofei grazie a cr7. -semicit-



figurati se non gliel'hanno detto Marotta & co. di non andare al Milan ...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Giugno 2017)

Stasera dormirò lo stesso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Giugno 2017)

Era ormai nell'aria dopo le dichiarazioni di Madrid. Lo Utd ha vagonate di soldi da buttare , un allenatore di livello internazionale e giocherà la CL. Se veramente lo volevano non abbiamo mai avuto speranze.

In ogni caso mi frega poco, avanti il prossimo.


----------



## ralf (9 Giugno 2017)

I tifosi dell Juve saranno contenti, non c'e due senza tre


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Giugno 2017)

Bene, proiettile scansato.


----------



## vanbasten (9 Giugno 2017)

Fino a quando non vedo conferma non ci credo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Onda Cero, Real Madrid e United hanno raggiunto un accordo definitivo per il trasferimento di Alvaro Morata. Al Real Madrid andranno 73 milioni di euro. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto di 5 anni, e volerà a Manchester lunedi per le visite mediche.
> 
> 
> Morata ha già rimosso il Rel Madrid dalle bio su Instagram.




Non mi mancherai.. assolutamente no 
ero riluttante all'idea di 60 milioni e loro li spendono 73 XD
prepariamoci.. tra un po arrivera pure Ingaggio.. x me i pazzi dei diavoli rossi 
gli danno pure un ingaggio a doppia cifra (10 milioni?)


----------



## Pit96 (9 Giugno 2017)

Era il miglior profilo da prendere secondo me... basta che non ci ritroviamo con Kalinic...


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Onda Cero, Real Madrid e United hanno raggiunto un accordo definitivo per il trasferimento di Alvaro Morata. Al Real Madrid andranno 73 milioni di euro. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto di 5 anni, e volerà a Manchester lunedi per le visite mediche.
> 
> 
> Morata ha già rimosso il Rel Madrid dalle bio su Instagram.




73 milioni ahahahhahahahahaa

Ce la farà finalmente a trovarsi una maglia da titolare? 

Secondo me, rimpiangeranno Ibra.


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2017)

L'ho detto fin da subito, non si poteva competere ne economicamente ne sportivamente per acquistare Alvaro. Per un giocatore giocare la coppa campioni non è fondamentale, ma se si va a trattare un calciatore che tra le possibilità ce l'ha diventa difficile essere scelti, se oltre a questo ci metti che a trattarlo è il club più ricco al mondo allora è davvero fuori di ogni logica un suo arrivo. 

Tra tutti i nomi sentiti fin'ora l'unico, da un punto di vista prettamente di scelta del ragazzo, che può arrivare al Milan è Belotti.


----------



## pablog1585 (10 Giugno 2017)

Credo sia il titolare al momento al man utd senza Ibra


----------



## DrHouse (10 Giugno 2017)

Ora tutto sul Gallo...

Anche se paghi di più il cartellino, almeno ha la decenza di non chiedere 12 milioni di ingaggio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Giugno 2017)

Solita mossa dello United che mi lascia un po perplesso.

Perdono Ibra e hanno bisogno di una punta che segni a raffica. Vanno a straspendere per una riserva del Real Madrid, che e strettamente un finalizzatore(bravissimo a fare quello e anche girare un po la palla), ma che comunque non ha mai fatto il titolare fisso in una squadra con aspettative come le ha lo United. Non credo che possa cambiare le sorti della squadra di Mourinho in positivo. La perdita di ibra pesa piu del acquisto di Morata.

Il United ora si ritrova con un attacco un po troppo leggero: Rashford, Martial, Morata.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non me ne frega nulla. E' un panchinaro e basta. 73 mln per un panchinaro sono senza logica. Calcio davvero alla frutta.


Sì ma da quanto è stato pagato Morata capisci anche quanto è folle la richiesta di Cairo di 100 milioni per Belotti. 50 mln più contropartite era un'offerta già ottima. In ogni caso una concorrente per Belotti è tramontana, sperando che Cairo lo venda a cifre umane.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Onda Cero, Real Madrid e United hanno raggiunto un accordo definitivo per il trasferimento di Alvaro Morata. Al Real Madrid andranno 73 milioni di euro. Il giocatore firmerà un contratto di 5 anni, e volerà a Manchester lunedi per le visite mediche.
> 
> 
> Morata ha già rimosso il Rel Madrid dalle bio su Instagram.



Peccato. Ci avevo creduto, ma in effetti è impossibile competere con lo United.


----------



## juventino (10 Giugno 2017)

A mio avviso Morata non era l'attaccante che serve al Milan. Avete bisogno di un puntero da 25-30 gol stagionali e per quanto Alvaro mi piaccia sono il primo a dire che NON è quel tipo di giocatore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2017)

Che forte, colpaccio United


----------



## Dexter (10 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 73 mln per un panchinaro.. siamo davvero alle follie comunque. Sto calcio mi sta dando disgusto


Pensa allora che stiamo trattando Belotti (Belotti eh) sulla base di 100


----------

